# Video Footage - Explosion at T2 Labs, Jacksonville, FL



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Whoa .... 



*Video Footage*

http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=206049

*Chemical &amp; Engineering News Article*

http://pubs.acs.org/cen/email/html/cen_86_i02_8602news1.html

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 18, 2008)

Yea I remember seeing that. I have friend that live just north of there, initially the explosion was reported as being at the power plant (cooling towers to the right of the explosion). Of course I'll remember that day for a very different reason. That was the day I got the news that

ASSED2:

(that will never get old)


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 18, 2008)

HOLY SH$T!!!!

That was crazy!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 18, 2008)

wow! the mushroom cloud doesn't seem to give the initial blast its due...


----------



## C-Dog (Jan 28, 2008)

If only there were audio to that! Man that was some blast.


----------

